# World's largest container ship



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

_From the People's Times

The world's largest container ship Xin Los Angeles made its maiden call to Westports in Klang Port near Kuala Lumpur Sunday. 

"Xin LA's arrival at Westports is a testimony of the growing bilateral trade between Malaysia and China," Malaysian Deputy Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak said. 

Over the past decade, trade between Malaysia and China has been growing, and Malaysia's trade with China covers almost all sectors of the economy, he said at a ceremony for welcoming the arrival of the giant ship in Klang Port, some 40 kilometers west of Kuala Lumpur. 

He expressed hopes that businesses between China Shipping ( Group) Co. and Westports will continue to grow, while giving a boost to tourism to Klang Port as well as Malaysia. 

The 9,600 TEU (twenty-foot equivalent unit) ship owned by China Shipping Container Lines (CSCL), a subsidiary of China Shipping ( Group) Co, made the stopover in Klang Port on its way to Europe. 

Zhang Jianhua, Vice President of China Shipping (Group) Co., said that Xin Los Angeles is one of the eight container ships of such kind that his company is planning to own. 

He said that Klang Port is a pivot port in the company's maritime transport business in southeast Asia, the Middle East and Europe. 

He hoped that the arrival of the ship will further boost his company businesses in Malaysia as well as southeast Asia. 

Westports executive chairman G. Gnanalingam said business volume at the port could increase between 20 percent and 25 percent with the presence of Xin Los Angeles at the terminal. _ 

Rushie


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Vessel built by Samsung Heavy Industries. Owned by China Shipping Container Lines (CSCL) and operated by China International Shipmanagement Co., a joint venture between CSCL and V Ships. Length 336.67m x 45.6m beam x 15.0m draught. Classified by L.R. Propelled by 68,520kW MAN B&W 12K98MC, achieving ballast speed of 25.4 knots during trials. Containers carried in 18 rows of 8 tiers on weather deck and 16 rows of 10 tiers in hold.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

They keep building them bigger and bigger. Trolling the net I find that the "Emma Maersk" and sister ships are the current biggest container ships in service. Emma is rated at 14500 max TEU, is 397.7 metres long x 6.4 beam and151687 tons 110,000 Hp engine.
Google "the most powerful diesel in the World"for great photos
We never see vessels of this size down under and the older mind boggles at the dimensions. 14500 TEU when placed end to end=87 kilometers or 54 miles


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob,

Apart from the typo on the beam, this hype is just a re-run on the transition from VLCCs/ULCCs 1968 and early 70s. Each time the Bantry class (worlds first ULCCs) arrived Europe there was always some TV network wanted to get aboard and compare the latest ULCC which was x mtrs longer and x mtrs broader.

Bill


----------

